

WakeMate Delays Initial Shipment, Makes Moves To Appease Upset Customers - spydertennis
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/23/wakemate-delay/

======
covercash
I could not be happier with the outcome of this situation. Big props to the
WakeMate team for straightening things out.

~~~
swolchok
Agree. I wasn't even upset, and now I get "all future premium software
features" for free. I will be downright _happy_ to part with the remaining 90%
of the purchase price.

------
zitterbewegung
I am really excited about this because I have trouble sleeping. It would be
helpful for me to actually use this.

~~~
hackoder
There's something called Smart Alarm Clock for Android (if you have a
supported phone). I tried it as a way to judge if the idea had any merit, and
it worked really well. Obviously it doesn't help with sleeping, just waking
you up. But for the last week or so, I've woken up fresh every time, even when
sleeping around 5 hours or so. Obviously, this works best if you get into a
good sleep/wake cycle. There's something similar for the iPhone too, might be
a good idea to do a trial run with a cheap app.

~~~
peregrine
Smart Alarm used to work, but the latest edition simply wakes you up at the
desired time every time and it runs on your phone all day.

I was happy till the latest update and now its unusable.

------
BRadmin
Kudos guys. Appreciate you taking all the feedback and criticism to heart and
righting the ship.

------
markbao
Sweet, that worked out well. Thanks, WakeMate!

------
andreyf
I don't think many customers are "upset", per se. This is a fun-to-try,
completely non-essential product at this point, and hardware is hard to make,
especially for a startup. Delays are forgivable. So while I'll certainly give
it a shot when it finally ships, I wonder if wearing a WakeMate may just train
me to keep very still towards the morning hours of my sleep?

~~~
Frazzydee
They actually were upset. I wrote a comment describing the points of issue,
but there is already a concise description here:
[http://danieltenner.com/posts/0014-learning-from-
wakemate.ht...](http://danieltenner.com/posts/0014-learning-from-
wakemate.html)

They were willing to give a refund for the $5 down-payment, but there was
still an overall bitterness. This was a wise move for wakemate, even if there
is nothing wrong with providing more than what was promised/planned for an
additional fee.

The customers they have now are very early adopters who will be spreading the
word and writing reviews. It's essential that they do whatever they can to
make positive first impressions.

------
erreon
I'm glad to see WakeMate doing right by those who have pre-ordered. Are those
who say pre-ordered today going to see the same sort of deal?

------
ajju
This is great. I was one of the disgruntled customers but this mail has turned
me into a happy one again.

